
CRISPR Reverses Huntington’s Disease in Mice - prophet_
http://www.genengnews.com/gen-news-highlights/crispr-reverses-huntingtons-disease-in-mice/81254532
======
pushrax
CRISPR is one of those technologies that will either result in huge quality of
life improvements or destruction of humanity.

~~~
fuzzythinker
I think it'll be both. First huge life improvements, then someone will mess
up..

------
7373737373
Are there any global statistics of scientific research fields, e.g. how many
people are working on specific problems like this one?

